# Got it!



## Lefty (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been talked into letting you guys know that I recently found out I'm one of the lucky ones to get hired by a big city Fire Department! I'll keep the city quiet, just for confidentiality type of reasons, but it is a fantastic department, with tons of trucks, high volume of calls, the whole kit!
After 6 years of toiling away (3 of which were spent in an Industrial Fire setting), I got the call from a city department, which is THE DREAM!
Including my interviews, practical testing, physical, medical and licenses for the truck, the whole process took a little over 2 months, if you start counting from the day I found out I had an interview. I won't even mention how long ago I applied for the position...
My wife wants to spoil me with a new knife (looking at a Carter IP, and a Rodrigue EDC) as a congratulations present, which is also amazing!
Anyways, I thought you guys might be interested, since we have a pretty awesome group here and we all want to hear good news!


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the job and the knife!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Good news is always welcome. 

Now you need one of these:







(It's a "Fireman Special" by Randall Made Knives)


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 9, 2011)

wOOt! 

As my daughter likes to say "winning!"

True, you will need a good sturdy carry knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice work, Lefty!


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I'm not sure how the angry face got into my thread title, but oh well! Haha
As for the knife thing, I'll keep carrying my SAK Trekker until I find out whether or not I'll need more knife. I think it should do the trick, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2011)

I got rid of the angry smiley and added a cool smiley instead.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 9, 2011)

Way better! Now I don't look bi-polar, so thanks!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Fantastic news, I'm really happy for you. Now stay safe!


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Live your dream well.


----------



## JMJones (Sep 9, 2011)

Cangrats!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to The Show.


Now let's pick out that new knife of yours.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 9, 2011)

Woot! Congrats, you're on fire dude!!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 9, 2011)

for gift: http://modernistcuisine.com/


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats! That is really great!


----------



## jm2hill (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats Lefty!

Hoping you didn't have to move to far to reach your dreams! 
The city you were in before can be a beautiful place (snow storms excluded of course!)

Good luck!


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2011)

Wonderful news! Congratulations.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, congrats Lefty! It's always good to be doing something that excites you. Even better to get paid for it


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats Lefty. That is great news.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 9, 2011)

Excellent news, congrats!

Stefan


----------



## Ratton (Sep 9, 2011)

Fantastic News!!!!! :thumbsup: :coolsign: :ggodjob: We are all very happy for you!!...


----------



## Lefty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the congratulatory posts! 
Jm2hill- I don't even have to leave the beautiful city I live in! The chief told me it's not worth the extra cost of living, especially when I will only be working 7 days a month  ! Yes, that was a little bit of boasting :happy1:
I'm really excited to start this new phase in my life, and it's an incredible feeling being successful in my pursuit of what I keep hearing is "the best job in the world". It's not for everyone, but I think/hope it's for me!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats buddy! Can't wait to here how sore those legs are gonna feel after a few circuits in the "stairwell" Hope you have a blast. Well done.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations from the Guys :wink:...







Stay safe, Buddy!!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 10, 2011)

awesome ! congratulations!!!


----------

